# I actually cried!



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I posted a while ago about my 10 month old sheperd Rio having problems lunging exitedly at other dogs and people while we were out walking. She made such a fuss, yelping and screaming in an attempt to play with every dog we past. It was so hard to walk her, I struggled with her and dread every outside trip. 

Well we finelly decided to travel across the country with her to get help from a trainer for 3 weeks. I realised I wasnt helping her getting stressed and upset with her antics, only making us both worse. I am here to say I am soo glad I did. So glad in fact that I made quite a scene today on our first walk back home alone lol. The 3 weeks of basically starting from scratch with our training, working on focus, heel, sit, down and stay as if she had never heard the words have changed my girl in ways I never thought possible. 

On our first walk alone we past 9 dogs and their owners, some calm and some completely mental, and my amazing girl did not break her focus from me once!! Not one cry, not one lunge, not a peep from her. She walked perfectly beside me the entire time, followed every command instanly. We even practiced down stay from 20 feet away in a quiet field and she did it!!

The scene was caused when we got back to my drive way and I kneeled down to give her a hug, inadvertently bursting out in tears of joy. I was literally sobbing over my poor dog. A neighbour even came out to ask was I ok, since they havent seen me in 3 weeks, and all I could muster between sobs was "Yes I just had a really good walk!" 
So now I am proud to be the lady who crys outside her house when she had a good day lol, and soo proud of my girl!! 

Sorry for the essay I'm just so very very happy!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! I am so happy for you!:happyboogie:
I have an adopted Czech GSD that has dog aggression/anxiety and we are with a new trainer that has behavior certification.
Although he started with the basics it has really helped ME. I realized I was giving her slack for being the new pup. The trainer holds me accountable for following through.
I don't think we are at the point I can walk by 9 dogs yet but Sasha is now looking at me for directions.
Thanks for giving me additional hope!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome! What a great feeling that must have been! Good Girl Rio!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

catz said:


> A neighbour even came out to ask was I ok, since they havent seen me in 3 weeks, and all I could muster between sobs was "Yes I just had a really good walk!"
> So now I am proud to be the lady who crys outside her house when she had a good day lol, and soo proud of my girl!!


Wow you should be proud of her, and proud of yourself too! 

What kind of training place did you take her to?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's such a great story! You should be proud of her- and yourself


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:congratulations: A job well done for both of you!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to go!! How great that you were able to work with this trainer and that you committed to do it. You should be so proud of yourself as well as your girl. :thumbup:


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! We took her to a trainer called Henry, he trains his own Shutzhund dogs and does classes every week with people but since we live so far from him, he agreed to work with us every day for 3 weeks one to one. I had heard so many good things about him I knew he could help. It wasn't cheap, but it was worth every penny. I really cant praise him enough, he was so good with her. Rio loved every second we worked with him and his dogs were fantastic to be around. It helped that he broke everything down for us and didnt rush her, his dogs ignored her antics and were so calm that she finelly realised that having a tantrum would not make them play with her. Great socialisation experience!


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

That is awesome, congrats!


----------

